# Quotations Collection ~ Volume One entitled WORDS RULE THE WORLD just $0.99



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

This is the fourth nonfiction e-book released by author Denise Barker.

WORDS RULE THE WORLD ~~ A Collection of Quotations, Volume One, contains some of the great wisdom of man and God with approximately 700 sage sayings in eighty-seven Word document pages.

This e-book is directed to the building of the character of a man as well as to the building of the character of a business, including setting goals and keeping the right frame of mind. These quotations are capable of stirring the reader to action--positive action, purposeful action, productive action--replacing any perceived fears with confidence and hope.

These gems represent fundamental principles—useful in personal living along with making a living. They comprise whole disciplines of philosophical and ethical thought worthy of yearly resolutions and daily habits toward self-improvement. Plus thoughts on happiness and health and clear definitions of what constitutes love.

You will recognize some of the names credited herein: Aesop, Ben Franklin, James Allen, Ralph Waldo Emerson, Mary Kay Ash, J.K. Rowling. Others will become familiar to you. As I love quotes (amassing them for decades), there will be more volumes to come.

Volume One Table of Contents:
- First Section = Overview (2pp) + Quotations (19pp)
- Middle Section = Favorite Bible Verses herein (13pp)
- Last Section = Preface (3pp) + Selected Bible Verses (50pp)

My most favorite Bible verses selected from this collection are those which resonate each time I read them. No matter your (non)religious preference, truisms appear throughout all such doctrines and are replicated here.

I hope this e-Volume finds and keeps you healthy, wealthy with blessings and wise.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Denise, and congratulations on your book! 

Please note that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it and add to it when there is more information, as we ask that authors have only one thread per book.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow!  The total collective WC for NaNoWriMo just a moment ago was 9,223,372,034,708,687,856.  Amazing.  I hit the 20,000-and-beyond WC today in my NaNo novel.  Words truly RULE!  Best wishes to all NaNoWriMo participants.  #nanowrimo


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Day Seventeen of NaNo 2011.  I'm sitting pretty at 30,847 even though I took yesterday completely off and haven't yet written my chapter for today.  We all need downtime.  We all need "filling up."  That's why I'm going through my daily emails and getting inspiration, knowledge, wisdom before I start NaNo, copyediting, decluttering, washing, etc.  It helps me efficiently and productively spend my hours, whether creating a story or cleaning a kitchen.  Have a good one, all!


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving 2011 to all!  I need to be cooking, starting with the pumpkin pies and the acorn squash, then the turkey and the pork roast, so I'll keep this short.  I'm at 47,511 WC within NaNo as of yesterday.  IF I get the time today, and that's a big IF, I could cross the finish line and be deemed a "winner."  Still, there is always tomorrow to do that as well.  Take care.  Be safe.  Enjoy yourselves.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I have both survived and was among the winners in 2011's NaNoWriMo.  What a wonderful ride.  I recommend it for newbie authors as well as the established ones.  Now we are in a new month and I can return to my normally scheduled life.  Plus some Final Edits.  Take good care of you.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I have found many great quotes that I am amassing for my Volume Two e-book.  Here's one I have to share:

"I am a part of everything that I have read."  Theodore Roosevelt

As an author, that gives me a tremendous responsibility but also a great big smile to realize we impact our readers whether we know it or not.  As a reader, I can attest to Teddy Roosevelt's wisdom as I am the sponge eagerly slurping up all that I have read--and panting to get to all that remains unread.  As a student of life, I love finding those single sentences that stand out, a philosophy in and of itself.

Enjoy today, folks.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm getting ready to upload my debut novel, hopefully today, and enroll it in Amazon's new lending library program, so this posting will be short.  Here's a wonderful quote:

The key is to keep company only with people who uplift you, whose presence calls forth your best.  Epictetus, AD 55 – AD 135, Greek sage, Stoic philosopher, born a slave.

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Here's a couple thoughts for you authors out there.

First, I was watching reruns of _Northern Exposure _where Ed (the moviemaker) was talking to Ruth-Anne (the store owner/columnist) about how the good reviews can halt writers just like the bad ones. But his answer was to begin that next book, screenplay, column, whatever, as soon as possible. Good advice.

Second, "A writer needs three things, experience, observation, and imagination, any two of which, at times any one of which, can supply the lack of the others." William Faulkner, 1897-1692, novelist.

Keep creating your special stories. We need them.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Two more days until 2012!  Happy New Year, all!

Here's a quote to tide you over:

"If you think you are too small to make a difference, try sleeping with a mosquito."  The Dalai Lama


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Here's a quote to learn something by, to live by, to set your goals by, and should give you a chuckle while you work:

"If you think you are too small to make a difference, try sleeping with a mosquito."  The Dalai Lama

Have a great week/weekend!


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Being a _Numb3rs _devotee, imagine my surprise to find out there was once a real, live person in the offstage character of Dr. Feynman. So here is one of his quotes.

What makes your heart flutter? Do only that. There is not enough time for anything else. Dr. Richard P. Feynman, 1918-1988, Nobel Laureate in Physics, scientist, teacher, raconteur, bongo-playing musician.

Do something you love with fearless abandon today.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Here's this week's quote from Jim Rohn:  " . . . escape is easier than change."  Which should make all of us fiction authors happy, because our readers want to be taken away from the drudgery or just plain routine-ness of their lives and fall into the surprise of our world we have created.  Maybe if our story in our book moves them enough, stirs up their will and their emotions, they'll break free of the staid and habitual  to embark on a new journey.  Is that just awesome or what?


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

It’s a funny thing about life, if you refuse to accept anything but the best, you very often get it.  W. Somerset Maugham


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

A Thursday quote to share with you:

"We can change the world.  Or short of that, write a novel and a script."  Grant Faulkner, New Executive Director of Office of Letters and Light (OLL or NaNoWriMo, if you will), taking over for creative founder and NaNo genius, Chris Baty.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I have so many great quotes, it is hard to choose just one, just right for just now.  But here's a stab at it anyway.  Hope it serves you well.

Courage doesn’t always roar.  Sometimes courage is the little voice at the end of the day that says, I’ll try again tomorrow.  Mary Anne Radmacher, author, artist


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Here's your weekly quote:

To be conquered by yourself is of all things most shameful and vile.  Plato


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Here's your weekly quote, this time from my own creativity:

"If your vocation isn't a vacation, quit, leap, change careers."

Plus see my latest post expanding on this thought at http://livingthedreampublishing.blogspot.com/2012/02/like-you-are-on-vacation.html.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I love this quote!  Enjoy.

If you obey all the rules you miss all the fun.  Katharine Hepburn


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Here's your new quote for this Thursday:

It only takes one person to change your life--you.  Ruth Casey


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Here's a quote for this week:

The foolish man seeks happiness in the distance; the wise grows it under his feet.  James Oppenheim


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

My newest, all-time-favorite quote is now:

Indie publishing is . . . "the new black." Angela James, Carina Press editor

Amen.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Another wonderful quote to share with y'all:

There is always a certain peace in being what one is, in being that completely.  Ugo Betti (1892 – 1953), Italian judge, author, playwright


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Here's a beautiful quote to help you live a rich and full life:

“Look well to this day. Yesterday is but a dream and tomorrow is only a vision. But today well lived makes every yesterday a dream of happiness and every tomorrow a vision of hope. Look well therefore to this day."

Excerpt from an ancient Sanskrit poem


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Here's this week's quotation:

"What if you woke up today with only the things that you thanked God for yesterday?"

Author unknown, found on Pinterest.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Here's this week's quote:

"You Are Your Greatest Asset."  Logan Marshall of Free Life Project


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

And for this week's quote:

We all have gifts: powers to varying degrees--and everyone has at least one gift--that is your particular piece of power. Acknowledging that you do have power is a major energy of change. Lee Pulos, psychologist, entrepreneur and author


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

The quote this week is a good one for authors and other artists:

Art is the elimination of the unnecessary. Pablo Picasso (1881-1973), painter and sculptor


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Here's an absolutely marvelous reminder for us authors:

Intellectual capital is the most valuable of all factors of production. Brian Tracy, self-help author and motivational speaker


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

And this week's quote is as follows.

You just can't beat the person who won't give up.  Babe Ruth


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

And your weekly quote is:

Your only obligation in any lifetime is to be true to yourself.  Richard Bach 

Enjoy your Memorial Day weekend, all!


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I love quotes.  Here's this week's, a little late, but I made it to the party.

Don’t ask yourself what the world needs—ask yourself what makes you come alive, and then go do it.  Because what the world needs is people who come alive.  Harold Thurman Whitman, philosopher and theologian


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

"It isn't Vanity Press. It's freedom."

This wonderful quote is from Marsha Canham.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Here is this week's quote:

“Passion is energy. Feel the power that comes from focusing on what excites you.”  Oprah Winfrey


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Here's a wonderful quote for this week that may help some Indie author out there:

"All great changes are preceded by chaos." ~ Deepak Chopra


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Here's a wonderful quote for this week:

I can choose...
to let it define me, 
confine me, 
refine me, 
outshine me, 
or 
I can choose to move on and leave it behind me. 

Anonymous


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Here's a wonderful, witty, beautiful quote that sums up my whole Living The Dream lifestyle:

Find a job you like and you add five days to every week.  H. Jackson Brown, Jr.

Enjoy your week!


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

So many wonderful, beautiful, life-changing quotations to choose from.  Alas, for this week, I offer this wisdom:

Don’t put the key to your happiness in someone else’s pocket.  Unknown


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

This week's quote is: I can’t believe that God put us on this earth to be ordinary. Lou Holtz

Amen.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

This week's quotation is especially for us authors:

Write your first draft with your heart. Rewrite with your head. Mike Rich


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I couldn't choose between two quotations today, so you'll see both! Enjoy your week, everyone.

…look at thought as nutrition for the body. It’s the most powerful nutrition for the body. John Abdo

Your present circumstances don't determine where you can go; they merely determine where you start. Nido Qubein


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

This quote is at the heart of everything I write, be it blog post, nonfiction or fiction:

Don’t let anyone ever dull your sparkle. Unknown


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Here's another core quote, one that sums up my philosophy on life:

You don't need proof. You need belief. Seth Godin


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Having just read Stephen King's _On Writing_, I have about twenty new quotations to share from Steve alone. Which one to give to y'all this week, though? I'll just make myself pick one with the knowledge that next week I can give you another. Have a great week, everyone.

The scariest moment is always just before you start. _On Writing _©2000 by Stephen King, p. 269.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

For this week, here's my selection:

My friend, there is a fine line between coincidence and fate. Oded Fehr, in character as magus Ardeth Bay, in _The Mummy Returns
_

Happy Labor Day!


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Here's a funny quote for this week:

[W]riter's block has been described as the situation when your imaginary friends won't talk to you. Wordsmith.org (Notes, 09.06.2012)

Although I have never had writer's block and explain why in my "Speaking of Writer's Block..." post on my blog. Visit LivingTheDreamPublishing.blogspot.com to read it, if interested.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

This has been another week where I found more than one great quote, so I'll have to decide how many to share with you today. Okay, I've decided they all need passing on right now, so here goes:

I think the reward for conformity is everyone likes you but yourself. Rita Mae Brown

[T]he barriers protect you from all the people who don't want it as much as you do. Mary Jaksch, A-List Blogging

Do not allow yourself to stay in a situation that is less than life-giving. Mary Morrissey

The price of anything is the amount of life you exchange for it. Henry David Thoreau

One of the first things I learned in Special Forces was that failure is not an option but you must plan for it in order to alleviate fear&#8230;.but I believe it is the primary obstacle to success, even more so than lack of training or ability. Bob Mayer
​


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Of course, daily I find wonderful quotes from which I usually share just one weekly with you here. This Monday's selection is foundational to our goals, our thoughts, our successes.  Enjoy!

The answer to career and lifestyle quandaries is simple, really. We only need to know the WHAT that we want. The HOW and WHY aren't necessary--in fact, they can be obstacles to action.  Mike McManus, Founder of the Source Experience


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

For this the first day of October and to celebrate fall officially upon us, I think I need to share three quotes to help y'all through your week:

Careers are defined by books, not manuscripts. Writer’s Digest Partners 

Of all the liars in the world, sometimes the worst are your own fears. Rudyard Kipling

It only takes one person to change your life—you. Ruth Casey


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

For this week, here's a wonderful quote I'd like to share that will put your mind at ease:

What’s for you WILL NOT pass you by. Unknown


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

This week's quote is:

There is no greater gift you can give or receive than to honor your calling. It’s why you were born. And how you become most truly alive. Oprah Winfrey


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

The quote to get you through this week is:

Happiness depends upon ourselves. Aristotle


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Here's this week's quote to sustain you:

The one thing that you have that nobody else has is you. Your voice, your mind, your story, your vision. So write and draw and build and play and dance and live as only you can. Neil Gaiman


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

For this week, encompassing the start of 2012 NaNo, I think this quote is just perfect:

Time is the coin of your life. It is the only coin you have, and only you can determine how it will be spent. Be careful lest you let other people spend it for you. Carl Sandburg

Best wishes all NaNo participants!


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Here's a wonderful quote:

If it were not for hopes, the heart would break. Thomas Fuller


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

This isn't my usual upbeat quotation, but it can lead to an awareness and a decision leading to euphoric freedom nonetheless:

To learn who rules over you, simply find out who you are not allowed to criticize. Voltaire (1694-177, philosopher


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Here’s this week’s quotation to get you through the next seven days:

Be patient with yourself. Self-growth is tender; it's holy ground. There is no greater investment. Stephen Covey


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Here’s this week’s quote:

Have the courage to follow your heart and intuition. They somehow already know what you truly want to become. Everything else is secondary.  Steve Jobs


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Here's this week's quote:  Everywhere is walking distance if you have the time. Steven Wright

Which is pretty universal for other topics, too. Say Indie publishing. You don't need to be a marketing guru, unless you just want a faster return on your creation. So, get it checked, beautified and up ASAP and let time work its magic on finding the right readership for you.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Here is this week's quote:

For a man to achieve all that is demanded of him, he must regard himself as greater than he is. -Johann Wolfgang von Goethe (1749-1832), poet, dramatist, novelist, philosopher


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

The quotation for this week in which we celebrate Christmas is:

Everyone can have a luxury life. It's a state of mind. It's not necessarily about having the biggest house. It's about living life to the fullest. Paul Miklas


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Here’s a quotation to start off our New Year 2013:

Don't compromise yourself. You are all you've got. Janis Joplin


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I recently made available Volume Two of my continuing quotations collections. For this week, there's a quote specifically for us Indie authors and courtesy of yours truly:

Start early with your writing, for time is a necessary element wherein your readership finds you. IMO, the right mix of marketing just hurries up the process. Start now! Denise Barker


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

For this week's quotation, here it some wisdom:

You do not always have to know when you are going to get to your goal, or how you are going to get to your goal, but you do need to take the next step. Peggy McColl


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Here is a great quote for this week:

f you really do put a small value upon yourself, rest assured that the world will not raise your price. Anonymous


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

For this week's quote, here's one from a favorite author of mine who shares my homebody bent:

There’s nothing like staying at home for real comfort. Jane Austen


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Here's today's quotation for the week:

Every job is a self-portrait of the person who did it. Autograph your work with excellence. Unknown


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Here's your quote for this week:

And the trouble is, if you don't risk anything, you risk even more. Erica Jong


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

And for this week's quotation, here it is:

Your imagination is your preview of life's coming attractions. Albert Einstein (1879-1955), physicist


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

And here's your quotation to carry you through this week:

Your imagination is your preview of life's coming attractions. Albert Einstein (1879-1955), physicist


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

And for this week's quotation:

In the end, it comes down to daily action. Philip Humbert


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

For your quotation to savor this week:

When in doubt, just take the next small step. Regina Brett


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

And here is your quotation for this week:

Make sure your worst enemy is not living between your own two ears. Anonymous


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

This week's quotation is from a lady I have admired all my life.

I believe in pink. I believe that laughing is the best calorie burner. I believe in kissing, kissing a lot. I believe in being strong when everything seems to be going wrong. I believe that happy girls are the prettiest girls. I believe that tomorrow is another day and I believe in miracles. Audrey Hepburn (1929-1993), actress and humanitarian


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Here is the quotation for this week:

The only person you are destined to become is the person you decide to be. Ralph Waldo Emerson


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

And here is this week's quotation:

Follow your bliss and the universe will open doors where there were only walls. Joseph Campbell


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Here's is this week's quotation:

Never underestimate your ability to make someone else’s life better—even if you never know it. Greg Louganis


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

In light of the recent Boston Marathon tragedy, here is this week's quotation:

When I was a boy and I would see scary things in the news, my mother would say to me, “Look for the helpers. You will always find people who are helping." Fred Rogers (1928-2003), educator, minister, songwriter, author and television host


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

And for this week's quotation:

Forget all the reasons it won’t work and believe the one reason that it will. Unknown


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

And here's a great quotation for this week:

I am thankful for all of those who said NO to me. It’s because of them I’m doing it myself. Albert Einstein


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

And here is this week's quotation:

You don't need more time; you just need to decide. Seth Godin


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Here's this week's quotation to get you through your week:

Life always offers you a second chance; it is called tomorrow. Unknown


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Happy Memorial Day, all! For this short workweek, here's a wonderful quotation:

If you write to impress it will always be bad, but if you write to express it will be good. -Thornton Wilder (1897-1975), writer


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

For this week, here's a Joss Whedon quote:

"It's [families are] not about blood."


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Here's this week's quotation:

Be realistic. Plan for a miracle. Osho, Indian mystic, guru, spiritual teacher


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

For this week, you get two great quotations to help you on your way.

The strongest principle of growth lies in human choice. George Eliot 

My purpose is to entertain myself first and other people secondly. John D. MacDonald


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Here is your quotation to get you through this week:

Sometimes you have to let everything go—purge yourself. If you are unhappy with anything—whatever is bringing you down—get rid of it. Because you will find that when you are free, your true creativity, your true self, comes out. Tina Turner


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

For your Fourth of July week, here's a wonderful quote:

If you don't build your dream, someone else will hire you to help them build theirs. Dhirubhai Ambani, Indian business tycoon, founded Reliance Industries


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

To get you through this week, I thought you needed three quotations. Here they are:

The best revenge is massive success. Frank Sinatra

Any book that helps a child to form a habit of reading, to make reading one of his deep and continuing needs, is good for him. Maya Angelou

Anger is almost always a sign that you've been quiet for too long. Speak up, buttercup. The Universe aka Mike Dooley


----------

